# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] χαριζονται μηλοσαλιγκαρα για ενυδρειο

## zweet

τα μηλοσαλιγκαρα ειναι απο 2 εως 5 μηνων εχω περιπου 30-40 και τα χαριζω με σκοπο να κρατησω μονο 3.
προϋπόθεση να εχει αυτος που θα παρει σαλιγκαρακια ενυδρειο σε λειτουργεια τουλαχιστον 2 μηνες.
τα σαλιγκαρακια τρωνε καροτο βρασμενο συνηθος και αλλα λαχανικα και φρουτα επεισης εχω και κατι αλλα σαλιγκαρακια που καθαριζουν το υποστρωμα αν θελει καποιος να παρει μαζι με τα αλλα μερικα

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Εισαι και στο gab γραμμενος?Ειδα την ιδια αγγελια.....

----------


## zweet

ναι ειμαι μελος αλλα ειμαι κοπελα οποτε ειμαι εγγεγραμμενη  :Happy:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

χαχαχαχαχα.....Με συγχωρεις.......

----------


## zweet

κανενα προβλημα τα σαλιγκαρακια μονο να σωσω γιατι εχω γεμισει  :sad:

----------


## zweet

καλησπερα! τα μικρα δωθηκαν μπορει να κλειδωθει το θεμα .
ευχαριστω!!

----------

